# Catfish Reaper Charters Catfish Tourney - Sinclair (March 17th)



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 22, 2012)

*Cancelled* Will set up another one after the spawn... 


Entry Fee - $100 ($10 Big Fish Pot Optional)
100% Payback
1/3 payout
Teams are limited to the Max. Person Capacity on your boat plate.
2 Fish Limit
Rod and Reel Only - 8 Rod Limit per boat
Registration will begin at 5:45am and end at 6:45am
Blast Off 7:00 am(NO TRAILERING!)
Weigh In 3:00 pm

*FISH MUST BE ALIVE TO WEIGH IN!!!!*
All fish over 10lbs will be released after weigh in. No fish on ICE & No Stringers Allowed!



If you have any questions call me anytime @ 678-763-3469 or by email at jherndon@catfishreapercharters.com .


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like a great event brother. That is the weekend between Hilljack event and cabelas at Sheffield..............no way to squeeze you into my schedule, but I will put the word out. Feel free to post it on the HillJack Facebook page


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 22, 2012)

i like the "100% payback" you have at your tournaments.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 22, 2012)

jkk6028 said:


> i like the "100% payback" you have at your tournaments.



100% payouts are great but they don't pay for advertising and websites. 

Doing great things Jonathan. I hope to make on of your events this year. Again, feel free to put it up on the HillJack Facebook page


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 22, 2012)

jkk6028 said:


> i like the "100% payback" you have at your tournaments.




Thanks buddy!



brother hilljack said:


> 100% payouts are great but they don't pay for advertising and websites.
> 
> Doing great things Jonathan. I hope to make on of your events this year. Again, feel free to put it up on the HillJack Facebook page



Ok I will.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2012)

Sinclair Huh?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah Sinclair in the Spring and Oconee in the summer.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like there is a bass tournament out of Little River on same day http://www.littleriverpark.com/tournaments.php


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jan 26, 2012)

Seph you going to fish the Hill's tournament in March at Santee?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Seph you going to fish the Hill's tournament in March at Santee?



Nope I will be helping out with the striper trip for OWL on Lanier.


----------



## fd1228 (Feb 11, 2012)

I may be able to get away from work to fish this one.  It will be my first tourney of any kind.  Can I get a head start?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 5, 2012)

Cancelled! Will set up another one after the spawn...


----------

